# Insulating my crawl space



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a crawl space under my house that is as big as my living area. I have hardwood floors that are nailed down to my subfloor. I was thinking about having spray foam insulation blown in the top of my crawl space/bottom of my subfloor. It is the kind where once you spray it expands. This will help with moisture for my floors. My question is will it help sound proof my room as well?

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Unfortunately not. Spray foam basically has zero acoustic value.


----------

